# Hanging tank for a...........................????



## Crazy8 (Oct 17, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201693086092


----------



## keith kodish (Oct 17, 2016)

Schwinn C model,1938-40. $$$$$'s

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 19, 2016)

I offered $50 buck for it...my offer was rejected, ha.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 19, 2016)

Rare color.  Rad tank!!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 20, 2016)

Dave K said:


> Rare color.  Rad tank!!!!!



I know a few people have a c mod this color. Reverse fenders ect.... tank will probably go nuts towards the end

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 23, 2016)

This one ends today.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 23, 2016)

$510. And the seller didn't know what bike it was for. Bet he's smiling now.


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> $510. And the seller didn't know what bike it was for. Bet he's smiling now.




Yeah, wonder who got it.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 23, 2016)

Bet the buyer is smiling more


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 23, 2016)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Bet the buyer is smiling more




Bet he's LaRock'n!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 23, 2016)

I agree Aaron, fair price if you have a C model that needs that tank.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 23, 2016)

Ding.  Ding.  Ding.  We have a winner !


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 23, 2016)

How rad is THAT?  ^^


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 23, 2016)

good for you man! That tank needs to be on that bike.


larock65 said:


> View attachment 374407


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 23, 2016)

I like C models.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 23, 2016)

So stoked that you found a color matched tank for that bike!!!  Post plenty of pictures when you get it put together.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 23, 2016)

Man, that's too cool to be true, but it is. Congratulations! I wish I could find a tank for my Indian....some day.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 24, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> I like C models.
> View attachment 374463



What year is that one?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2016)

Can't wait to see the tank on the bike.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here it is! Will get more photos later. 



 ​


----------



## Dave K (Oct 27, 2016)

So rad!!!!!


----------



## stoney (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow, looks great.  What are the chances. If it were me I would be waiting forever, like I am for my B10e stainless raingutter fender. Congrats.


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2016)

Congratulations William. Perfect!


----------



## larock65 (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks Mark!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 27, 2016)

Unreal!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 27, 2016)

Congrats and I cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow, so miracles do happen. You renewed my hopes man; maybe someday I would find my 1936 Indian tank. Congratulations!


----------

